# Contractors State License Board



## iKwak (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a California state license but I sold my business.
But I want to hold unto the license for the future. I received a delinquent letter for late payment.

Do I need to pay the _"Inactive Renewal fee"_ or is that for something else?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Best bet is to call them. I'm from IL so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Can you tell us about your experience selling a business in another thread? I would be interested to hear about that process.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Nate why don't you start the thread?


----------

